# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Xperia Z3, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sony Corporation

Home Page - sonymobile.com/global-en/products/phones/xperia-z3

----------

